# Pick-up Vs Bmw



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This is why I drive this










And not one of these










Pickup vs BMW





Please note the rest of the site that this video is hosted on is totally NOT SAFE FOR WORK !!!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh dear, and the donuts weren't particularly good either :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL. Not a particuarly good car and defo not a good driverl.:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stupid ba****d :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Stupid ba****d :lol:


American and he drives a BMW :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Waste of car.

Donkeys. Plus i expected real doughnuts.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid ba****d :lol:
> ...


Maybe there isn't enough room behind the wheel for him. h34r: :lol:

As in ate all of these.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Complete & utter ******. End Of.

You can tell because his car had been fitted with blue neon warning lights along the sills.

So not only a ******, not only a p*ss poor driver, but he has no taste either :tongue2: .

Hope he wasn't wearing an RLT :huh:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> This is why I drive this
> 
> And not one of these


Why - does this mean you can't drive either :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I drive this
> ...


Yep

At one time I was the only person that got banned from driving the company cars and vans because I crashed so often, best or worst depending on how you look at it was a new S80 T6 Volvo with 4 klicks on the clock when I inadvertently demolished the back of an Escort estate with it. 

So I figure big is best these days, to many nutters on the roads these days :lol:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

I have just bought one of these cars h34r: I normally by german for there build quality,now i am a bit worried.  

I'm not as bad a driver or as stupid as(i hope) the idiot doing donuts with traction control clearly on!! :huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Chukas said:


> I have just bought one of these cars h34r: I normally by german for there build quality,now i am a bit worried.
> 
> I'm not as bad a driver or as stupid as(i hope) the idiot doing donuts with traction control clearly on!! :huh:


Bearing in mind he hit something that is probably getting on for three tons and these trucks don't do crumple zones I'm not surprised at the damage. I suspect it wasn't traction control that was his problem more likely to be just a smaller engined 3 series which would't pull the skin of a rice pudding on a good day.

B.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No it was a six cylinder, and in fact anything over a 1.8 single cam BMW could pull donuts it that weather......the problem was the Donut was behind the wheel not on the ground! :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The cheaper BMW models have RWD which is a real pain on slippery roads, snow or ice. Btw, the guy speaks Spanish on the cellphone.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> The cheaper BMW models have RWD which is a real pain on slippery roads, snow or ice. Btw, the guy speaks Spanish on the cellphone.


All Beemer saloon cars have rear wheel drive and at one time were notoriously tail happy even in the dry never mind the wet. My old boss managed to put a 3 series on it's roof a few years back. Seems just about everybody in America speaks Spanglish these days the last time I was in LA I thought I was down the Costa's :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

AFAIK from what is offered in Canada, you can have a 4x4 BMW but not in the 3 series but in 5! And it will cost about 2.5 times than the luxury Subaru of your choice (who comes as a standard with AWD). TBH as long as you're not driving in Florida I can't see the BMW attraction.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> AFAIK from what is offered in Canada, you can have a 4x4 BMW but not in the 3 series but in 5! And it will cost about 2.5 times than the luxury Subaru of your choice (who comes as a standard with AWD). TBH as long as you're not driving in Florida I can't see the BMW attraction.


I take it you mean an X5 or X3 which to us Brits is an SUV rather than a salon or sedan as you call them. The main reason I wouldn't have one here is that every man and his dog has one.

B.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK from what is offered in Canada, you can have a 4x4 BMW but not in the 3 series but in 5! And it will cost about 2.5 times than the luxury Subaru of your choice (who comes as a standard with AWD). TBH as long as you're not driving in Florida I can't see the BMW attraction.
> ...


No, all sedans come with optional xDrive which is the BMW 4x4. The "cheapest" models cost already a kidney.

http://ca.autos.yahoo.com/newcars/bmw/3_se...style_overview/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


Interesting, had a look on the UK BMW site and for some reason they are not sold here and to be fair I hadn't heard of them before. Not sure why they don't sell them.

B.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Interesting, and probably will be cheaper too, we have a lot of tax on imported cars. :blink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> Interesting, and probably will be cheaper too, we have a lot of tax on imported cars. :blink:


I don't know but on the UK BMW site I managed to "build" myself an M5 and with all the goodies it topped out at about Â£75,000 Sterling !!!!!!!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, and probably will be cheaper too, we have a lot of tax on imported cars. :blink:
> ...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Thats right, no longer available.......used to be a 5 series called the 525X....quite a while ago though.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

We can get them in the US, the mentioned X drives. Coworker has a 330X, couple years old.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I guess BMW figure British drivers are skilled enough not to need 4wd on the saloons! :lol: :tongue2: h34r:

Either that or we have softer hedgerows....... :huh:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

If I ever come to a RLT get-together, remind me to park away from the meeting place :lol: :tongue2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

lewjamben said:


> If I ever come to a RLT get-together, remind me to park away from the meeting place :lol: :tongue2:


Nah...its OK...actually the 3 series is one of, if not the best driving cars on the road........


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

No X-drives here in the UK, the same as Mercedes with their 4-matics. Both spent a lot of money engineering the RHD versions for the UK in the 80s and 90s only to see very few sell. It seems anyone who wants a German 4WD saloon or estate buys a Quattro.

Same as winter tyres. Sold all over Europe and N. America but very few find homes in the UK.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BMW ? Built Mainly for ******s :lol:

or in certain parts of the country 'bro

Black Man's Wheels (Oooooh not PC - that man! [but true in parts of Glasgow where the dealers hang out] oh :yes

not lottery winnings purchases as far as I'm concerned, would rather have a nice big auto forby ( getting old) like a Pajero/Shogun, or a Big Horn or something similar. Probably also an import - the specs tend to be higher than the UK versions :to_become_senile:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> BMW ? Built Mainly for ******s :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

I've driven a few over the years, they are not bad cars and if I had money to burn an M5 would be a nice sleeper. The pimps and dealers here must be doing better down here, Â£70K a pop Range Rovers seem to the car of choice.

Or one of this in my dream car garage, I saw the Art Cars on display last year totally awesome in the metal


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Grrr ,love a spin in that


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

potz said:


> They're compulsory here in Germany - winter tires that is ...


It will come in effect as of Monday here.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/montreal/story/20...wtires1212.html


----------

